# Springs - Need Advice



## 1968Goat (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 1968 GTO, and my back tires rub on the fender wells really bad when hitting bumps. I just put in spacers and KYB Gas-a-just shocks. Those two things helped a little, but the tires are still rubbing. Any advice?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You could roll your fenders; 

Eastwood Fender Roller Tool

Here are guys who rent fender rollers;

eastwood fender roller rental - Google Search


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

or if its not alot of metal you couold shave the lip down or in stall heavy springs


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take the junk out of the trunk.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would change the wheel offset or tires...or roll the fender lips....Another option,a bit expensive, is to have the rear narrowed. That is a sweet looking 68 . You don't want to ruin the 1/4s. Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could try a set of drag bags, they keep the rear end from squatting without jacking up the back of the car. I run them in my `65 cause the tires use to rub under hard acceleration.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Rukee, What tire sizes are you running???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

295/50/15 in the rear. 14's in the front.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

If its a real GTO DON'T roll the fenders or cut anything. Just get properly spaced rims. You could always sell your current rims here, ebay, craigslist, etc. I'm sure you could find a tire shop that could help you measure.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

68goat...what are you running that's giving you fender rub?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need to change your rim offset, as Eric mentioned. You can fit huge tires in a stock wheelwell with the right offset. I was able to fit 13" wide slicks on 15x10 rims on the cack of my '65 with plenty of clearance and NO lift. Just about a 6 inch inset towards the frame!!! Don't hack the wheel wells. That's what we did in the '70's, when we didn't know any better and the Rolling Stones played Disco music. We ALL know better, now!!


----------



## 1968Goat (Jan 9, 2009)

geeteeohguy: what exactly do you mean by changing the rim offset?

rukee: Are drag bags like air bags that they use on semi-trucks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1968Goat said:


> rukee: Are drag bags like air bags that they use on semi-trucks


Kinda, they're air bags that go inside the rear coil spring.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Wheel offset= where the outside, and inside lip of the wheel is positioned in relation to the mounting surface(drum). Wheels that have a lot of positive offset (deep dish) will stick OUT of the wheel well. Wheels with alot of negative offset (reverse dish) will move the tire closer to the inner wheel well.

You need negative offset.


----------

